# where do you get brass check valves in TO?



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Hey does anyone know where to get brass (or equally good) check valves around here?

The last ones I got I ordered online but Id rather just pick some up somewhere to save time


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

I believe I saw some at Aquapets in Scarborough. He had several different types including stainless ( I think that is what I bought - 4 valves for about $7-8, last summer). He is in the stores directory/list on the forum. I like the one I purchased from him. good luck!


----------



## futurezach (Jun 11, 2012)

I ordered one through swagelok. I think I have an extra one though. What kind are you looking for?


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

I ended up ordering a Swagelok online too.. for now I'm just using a blue plastic AI one until it arrives 

I should of ordered some proper tubing too. When the checkvalve (and inline adapters) arrive I'll see how it fits my tubing and move forward from there.

Thanks for your responses guys


----------

